# Favorite Car Seat?



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Time to get the boys a car seat. We previously had the SolvIt Jumbo, and may go back to that again (if I can find dual tethers), but wanted to see what you all are using. We are currently using a crate, which is not ideal. Cooper hates crate riding, but likes to be on the seat a bit better, so hopefully a booster seat will be a safe compromise. I'd like to order one today, so we will see. Let me know what you like and don't like. It will need 2 Tethers for the boys to ride in the same seat for sure. Thanks!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Sleepypods. You would have to but 2 as the boys can't stay together in them. My kids loved them.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

sherry said:


> I use Sleepypods. You would have to but 2 as the boys can't stay together in them. My kids loved them.


I love that idea, but Cooper and Wilson are completely bonded and would have a fit being apart, even in the car. I am curious as to how Cooper would do being in an closed off space like that though. It might be better, or might be worse lol! May be something to consider if I can find one that they could share. I'm leaning towards a booster seat idea, but I really love the security of an enclosed space though, so I'm a bit torn on the topic.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My kids took to them pretty fast. The top comes off and I put them in the living room for a week for them to get used to. They were used to the lookouts before. Sleepypods are crash tested and my two just get in them and nap. They've been on 6 long trips in them and did great.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

sherry said:


> My kids took to them pretty fast. The top comes off and I put them in the living room for a week for them to get used to. They were used to the lookouts before. Sleepypods are crash tested and my two just get in them and nap. They've been on 6 long trips in them and did great.


That's wonderful. Thanks so much! I am definitely going to look in to it.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been reading old threads and it sounds like Vari Kennels might also be an option (something Carina had mentioned). I wonder if anyone is using those? The threads were quite old, so I'm sure/hopeful that crash tests are showing better options for our little ones.

Of course 2 seconds later I see a crash test video 



 and now I'm not so sure smh.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

thesummergirl said:


> Time to get the boys a car seat. We previously had the SolvIt Jumbo, and may go back to that again (if I can find dual tethers), but wanted to see what you all are using. We are currently using a crate, which is not ideal. Cooper hates crate riding, but likes to be on the seat a bit better, so hopefully a booster seat will be a safe compromise. I'd like to order one today, so we will see. Let me know what you like and don't like. It will need 2 Tethers for the boys to ride in the same seat for sure. Thanks!



Hi,
We have the sleepypod. It has been crash tested with dummy dogs the same type of legit crash tests they do for people. We have the round one it's the larger of the two sizes. Baby is 7 lbs. and it is just enough room for him to be comfortable. A little tricky to get him in it but he is used to it now. It unzips across the top and there is a small opening for him to jump into and out of. They also make a rectangular one that a lot of people prefer, it all depends which one you like. The advantage to the rectangular one is that I think you can bring that one on a plane, but not the round one. The round one resembles his round bed which is why we chose it. We bought our directly from sleepypod a few years ago. Here is a photo of him in it before he got sick... boy I miss those healthy liver days....


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Love the picture - so very cute! Baby looks so content and happy - Thinking SleepyPod should use this photo on there website and would definitely increase sales!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Love the picture - so very cute! Baby looks so content and happy - Thinking SleepyPod should use this photo on there website and would definitely increase sales!


Thank you! I too was feeling content and happy at that time as well because he wasn't sick then.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie uses the sleepy pod, it took her sometime to get use to it, it's been a life saver for long trips.
Right now Geneva is using Matilda's old car seat, we are planning on buying another sleepy pod.

I like how comfortable they are and also the style, I can see why it was voted the best.
On the down side I wish I would have gotten the medium instead I bought the small:blush:

Such a cute picture of baby


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sleep pod, no comparison! I did what Sherry did in that I took the top off and let the. Get in them in the house, then did the same thing with the top on. It took literally one car ride for them to be comfortable. Now they can’t wait to get in them because they know they’re going someplace great!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We have been using the Snoozer Lookout for quite a while. Mine like it because they can look out the window while riding. Although they usually snuggle together and snooze!
This is what we have: https://snoozerpetproducts.com/product/large-luxury-lookout-ii-dog-car-seat-microsuede/

Although I think that the Sleepypod is much safer, since it passed safety testing.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I use the Snoozer Lookout car seat. Mine is for a single dog but they make one for two dogs. You can purchase one through jefferspet.com. I’ve had mine for years. It has a removable cover for washing. The seatbelt goes through the back of the seat. It comes with a strap that attaches to the seatbelt and to your dogs harness, which secures your dog. I use the ez dog harness. It’s the only harness on the market that I’ve found that my Dachshund can not wiggle out of. I’ve only had my Maltese for 3 weeks but I haven’t let him ride in the car seat yet. I’ve been crating him. My car seat is a single, so I need to purchase him a seat too.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like we are looking at the Sleepypod and the Snoozer as everyone's favorites thus far. I need to check the Snoozer crash test studies. Safety is key. If I do the Sleepypod it would have to fit both of them together, since they don't like being apart. If anyone else has suggestions or ideas, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The Sleepypod will not hold them both.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the snoozer for my girls. I know they are not safe tested like the sleepy pod but my girls need to be next to each other and if Ling Ling and Lacie are not up high and able to see out the window, they will vomit everywhere, ugh!


----------

